# This Just In: Zenith Cairelli Tipo CP-2 Limited Edition!



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

*This Just In: Zenith Cairelli Tipo CP-2 Limited Edition!*










The brilliant new Cairelli limited edition just arrived! This is #74 of 1000. It's 43mm and powered by an El Primero (of course).









​


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

I love it. Way better than the new EP Range Rover 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Interested to learn more about it! Please share the particulars. :-!


----------



## kurtj29 (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, that is beautiful. I will second that it looks so much better than the Range Doper.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a very sharp looking watch!


----------



## Chronomies (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow! I didn't even know that they make reissues of Cairellis.


----------



## Link (Feb 20, 2009)

¿The word "CRONOMETRO" in the back case means the watch is C.O.S.C.?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Link said:


> ¿The word "CRONOMETRO" in the back case means the watch is C.O.S.C.?


I think it's an homage to the original model, which had a similar case back. Zenith does do some COSC testing though, so it's possible. I believe their 2016 Chronomaster Open models are COSC tested but I'll want to get in contact with Zenith and make sure I'm understanding it. They're kind of strange in that they seem to actively hide the fact that some of their watches are chronometers.


----------



## Link (Feb 20, 2009)

I think this watch could be a chronometer because the original model was a chronometer, that´s the reason it had that name: Cronometro Tipo CP 2. The original model had too an antimagnetic protection inside, and this re-edition model could have it, because the case back seems to be a bit "bubbled".:think::think:
The features of this watch has been a real mistery, because Zenith does not reveal details.
And even if it is not a chronometer and if it has not got the antimagnetic protection the watch is really a must-have for military reedition watches collectors, so i think it will be not very much time in the stores.:-d
Regards.


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## -endo- (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovely pics
Sounds like mine should be arriving at the AD shortly


----------



## -endo- (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like the embargo is over finally, Zenith's posted a few nice pics on instagram.



Fingers crossed I can pick mine up this week or next


----------



## Monad (Dec 31, 2015)

Love this. I said in the Range Rover thread that Zenith seems to be learning to combine the best of its history with some modern flair, and this is another example.
Something similar at 40 or 38mm would be stunning! (perhaps without the bezel ...)


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

The Pilot Type 20 Montre d'aéronef was a limited edition, and has now turned into a product line with multiple models. I wonder if this will be the start of a permanent product line for the CP-2.


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

According to hodinkee its limited to 1000 pieces. Probably limited annual production like panerai is doing


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

No, all of Zeniths limited editions are truly limited. Once over, they stop there. In order to bring out the next limited edition.

Personally, I think that objectively Panerai make very good watches but subjectively, I never liked them much. One reason is probably the same reason as the phenomenon you touched on: they are a bit of a one-trick pony, i.e. their heritage is based on practically only one watch type. That makes it difficult for them to produce other watches without watering down their heritage and limits their options in bringing out limited editions. Zenith have made plenty of different now iconic watch types (Pilot watches, Captain series, Cairelli, deLuca, Defy, 1970s El Primeros.....) so they have more options to play with.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## gatorguy959 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grail watch!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

To my surprise saw a Cairelli today in shop window in Utrech Netherlands.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Fantasio said:


> To my surprise saw a Cairelli today in shop window in Utrech Netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A rare case where I can see myself owning every single watch in that display - the entire lineup loos awesome from El Primero to diver to pilot. (heck even if Elites were there too - I'd grab them). Not too common to have a brand with full lineup being so appealing


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Reminds me of a DeLuca. It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## 991C4S (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow. I even like this better then the Range Rover they just released!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I have one question about the watch: is the bezel ceramic or painted metal? The Zenith website doesn't say.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

The bezel is painted, not ceramic.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

What is the RRP? This Watch is gorgeous!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the information. A plus point for originality but sadly a minus point for durability.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Thanks for the information. A plus point for originality but sadly a minus point for durability.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


True, though finish up-close looks a wee bit harder than the Rainbow bezels which scratched very easily indeed (without wishing to put it to the test..)


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Monad said:


> Love this...
> ...Something similar at 40 or 38mm would be stunning! (perhaps without the bezel ...)


Thing is, with the bezel, you're looking at a circa 35mm watch face, so it wears small for its size. You'd never guess it was 43mm, I would have gone for 40mm max if I didn't know.

Though I love my Chronometer moon 410z (39.5mm?), this watch would have looked way too small for the genre in that size (and that's from someone who likes small watch faces).


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

Agree that this wears small. When I tried it on, I was wearing a Tudor Black Bay and I really didn't notice much difference at all. I think part of it is that the Zenith is quite slim at only ~12.5mm tall. Whatever the reason, it wore far smaller than either the 44mm or another 43mm I've had in the past.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Thanks for the information. A plus point for originality but sadly a minus point for durability.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yup, looks like aluminum to me. But I had a SM300 MCA with the much vaunted ceramic and liquid metal bezel insert and hated it. Too shiny. The bezel insert on the CP-2 re-issue is perfect for me. 

Myron


----------



## -endo- (Aug 8, 2008)

Got the call at lunchtime, so afternoon off and down to the AD.
well worth the months of waiting 



















With its older, yet just as iconic little brother









Of course we need a lume shot too.


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

Looks fantastic — especially the lume shot!


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing. A wonderful pair.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2016)

I like it. I like it A - Lot.



Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> *This Just In: Zenith Cairelli Tipo CP-2 Limited Edition!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

Mike Smith said:


> I like it A - Lot.


 I see what you did there... Nice.


----------



## SilverKast (Jan 25, 2013)

Just when I thought I was done with Zenith they come out with this! Now I have the urge to run out and get one of these - if I can only figure out how to explain it to the wife...


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Better hurry - only 1000 available!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Should I sell Big Date Special for one of these?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

nickma said:


> Should I sell Big Date Special for one of these?


No way.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Alex_TA said:


> No way.


Could you share your rationale Alex?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

nickma said:


> Could you share your rationale Alex?


Only personal aesthetic preferences.

Slightly less size
Big date
Transparent case back
More vintage look.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

In that case, I'd suggest the Pilot Big Date. 

A Cairelli's still gotta look loke a Cairelli.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## uwsearch (Dec 22, 2012)

I keep my Breguet..


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

The Breguet is very nice, but I prefer the cleaner lines of the Zenith personally.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I think I like the hands, dial and size of the Breguet better. The El Primero takes it over the updated Lemania 1340 in the Breguet though.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

AltiTudor said:


> The Breguet is very nice, but I prefer the cleaner lines of the Zenith personally.


+1


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I think it's interesting that Timeless has put the Cairelli reissue into its banner ad. Look at the other watches in the lineup, a who's who of WUS forum darlings. Now that's knowing your customer! I guess this must seal the Cairelli's status as a cult classic on arrival. I look forward to hearing more about that model rather than Nomos, bronze Tudors and Grand Seiko (as nice as those are).


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice duo!



uwsearch said:


> I keep my Breguet..
> 
> View attachment 10055386


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I saw and tried this Watch on yesterday. It is a stunning Watch!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll say! Given unlimited (or rather less limited) resources, I'd have been in my collection months ago.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Hartmut Richter said:


> I'll say! Given unlimited (or rather less limited) resources, I'd have been in my collection months ago.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


The Tipo Cp-2 or Big Date Special?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I am almost thinking of selling my Rolex Submariner or Rolex Explorer to fund me one of these!


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

dantan said:


> I am almost thinking of selling my Rolex Submariner or Rolex Explorer to fund me one of these!


Go ahead. It looks gorgeous.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

dantan said:


> I am almost thinking of selling my Rolex Submariner or Rolex Explorer to fund me one of these!


\

It is gorgeous! I own one and am absolutely loving it. Very easy to wear, and although 43mm in diameter the dial wears like a 38mm-39mm watch due to the bezel. The bezel is very nice, bi-directional, with a nice positive action that still manages to be buttery.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have owned a Zenith and really love Zenith as a brand. When I saw and tried out this model, I was like, "I need to own this Watch"!



rightrower said:


> Go ahead. It looks gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

It does wear smaller than its 43mm size, which is great for my small wrist.



nickma said:


> \
> 
> It is gorgeous! I own one and am absolutely loving it. Very easy to wear, and although 43mm in diameter the dial wears like a 38mm-39mm watch due to the bezel. The bezel is very nice, bi-directional, with a nice positive action that still manages to be buttery.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Perhaps both. Before the CP-2 came along, it would have been the Big Date Special all the way but now, even without the date (quite useful), I'm not so sure any more.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Perhaps both. Before the CP-2 came along, it would have been the Big Date Special all the way but now, even without the date (quite useful), I'm not so sure any more.....!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Sometimes less is more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I tried the watch on recently and it is quite beautiful in the metal. My only complaint is that the sub registers are a bit too close together due to the relatively small size of the movement. The registers on the original Cairelli are more widely spaced which results in a more balanced dial. 

On a different subject can someone tell me the reference for the Breguet pictured earlier in the thread? The no-date versions I've seen appear to be on the smallish side - about 38mm - but this one appears to be of similar size to the CP2 reissue.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

logan2z said:


> I tried the watch on recently and it is quite beautiful in the metal. My only complaint is that the sub registers are a bit too close together due to the relatively small size of the movement. The registers on the original Cairelli are more widely spaced which results in a more balanced dial.


Not at all owlish though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

nickma said:


> Not at all owlish though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True  Interestingly I found the subdial spacing less of an issue on the wrist than in photos. It really is an attractive piece.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

logan2z said:


> True  Interestingly I found the subdial spacing less of an issue on the wrist than in photos. It really is an attractive piece.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

nickma said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for comparison...


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Amazing how different 1.5mm can look!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Beautiful Watch!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, there is a trace of a difference. But not all that much..... - certainly not enough to put me off the watch.

One reason for the difference is that the original Cairelli had a bigger movement: Cal. 146 (14''') as opposed to the El Primero (13''') - a difference of ca. 2.3mm. But even in movements of the same size, there can be differences - it all depends on exactly where the totalizers are placed in relation to the centre-edge axis. And that is not standardized.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Having seen and tried this Watch myself, the supposed closeness of the 2 sub-dials is not an issue - to me, anyway.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Yes, there is a trace of a difference. But not all that much..... - certainly not enough to put me off the watch.
> 
> One reason for the difference is that the original Cairelli had a bigger movement: Cal. 146 (14''') as opposed to the El Primero (13''') - a difference of ca. 2.3mm. But even in movements of the same size, there can be differences - it all depends on exactly where the totalizers are placed in relation to the centre-edge axis. And that is not standardized.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


It's certainly noticeable when the watches are side-by-side but less significant when the reissue is viewed on it's own. As I said in an earlier post, the sub-register spacing seemed less of an issue when I had the watch on the wrist. I was actually surprised at how much I liked the watch on my wrist because I didn't love it when I first saw the early photos.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Those that have purchased and worn this, are you happy? No regrets? 

I want to add a Zenith to the collection. While I was shopping for the standard silver dial 38mm EP Original this one was brought to my attention. Can't do both. they are very different in looks and size for sure and now while I thought it was going to be easy to add a Zenith to the collection, it was made difficult.

Thoughts?


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

My perfect Zenith. Sold a Zenith Big Date Pilot to part fund it. No regrets. Timeless. Dial nicely sized, gorgeous lugs, slim profile for the overall size, extraordinarily accurate version of EP movement (+30 secs per month). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so torn. Like the looks of them both. I like the date on Original but think the size might be borderline small. Also like the price better. AD will bend a bit on this but not on CP2. I also like it is just a classic and not that I flip watches it would be in demand if I did. The CP2 is such a perfect size, little bigger, but no date. I also like anything limited (relative I guess as it is 1,000). First world problems here.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Personally I like the classic 4 o'clock date position on Zenith, and think it looks samey at 6 o'clock. But I might just prefer without. Unless of course you go the whole hog with a watch like the 410 with a month, day and date complication, but in the age of the iPhone, all of that has become a bit redundant.


----------



## SilverKast (Jan 25, 2013)

I absolutely loved this watch when I first saw the pictures. But when I went to my AD and saw one in person I was less enthused. It's still a nice watch, but it just didn't resonate with me like I had hoped it would. It seemed a little to similar to my Big Date Special maybe, but it just didn't make me want one like I had expected.

I did really like the Ton-Up however, as it's definitely something different from my Big Date and Rollies.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

SilverKast said:


> I absolutely loved this watch when I first saw the pictures. But when I went to my AD and saw one in person I was less enthused. It's still a nice watch, but it just didn't resonate with me like I had hoped it would. It seemed a little to similar to my Big Date Special maybe, but it just didn't make me want one like I had expected.
> 
> I did really like the Ton-Up however, as it's definitely something different from my Big Date and Rollies.


I am concerned about that as well. The classic is well just that classic. The CP-2 may be too plain for me, but that size and LE is talking to me.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

The CP 2 is nothing like the Big Date special in my view. They look and feel very different on the wrist. And not just in terms of the bezels. 

The Big Date has a rather thick profile, whereas the CP 2 is much thinner and more elegant due to the domed caseback 'hiding' the depth of the movement and showing off the long lugs as a continuation of a much thinner overall profile.

The CP 2 has a smaller dial due to the presence of the bidirectional bezel - and overall unsurprisingly presents about the same size (43mm vs 42mm) - but large dials make watches look bigger on wrist: you either want that or you don't. Personally I don't, which is why I dislike the new EP 410.


----------



## -endo- (Aug 8, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else has seen the new NATO/Canvas strap version which has a different reference from last year's CP-2
03.2240.4069/21.C803

Couldn't find much info on it, i'm guessing its just an alternate version (but part of the 1000 peice run) and not a seperate version as the main reference is the same (otherwise they'd end up with duplicate numbered watches), and not a sign of watering down variants being churned out over the next couple of years.


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

I asked my AD about it before he went to Basel and he checked into it. Apparently, it's not yet released but will be available to purchase for the CP-2 in the near future.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess I will have to spare money for puchasing one. Will have to look on chrono 24 if there is one for sale in the future


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I saw one of these at the local AD last week, and loved it. Except: It doesn't show in the photos, but the hour and second hands, if I remember correctly, were done in a sort of faux patina, and the rest of the dial and markers were all white. There just seemed to be a conflict somehow on that dial. And I thought the 43mm was a bit excessive. I also tried on a Chronoaster 38mm Original which, in my opinion, won me over this model.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> I saw one of these at the local AD last week, and loved it. Except: It doesn't show in the photos, but the hour and second hands, if I remember correctly, were done in a sort of faux patina, and the rest of the dial and markers were all white. There just seemed to be a conflict somehow on that dial. And I thought the 43mm was a bit excessive. I also tried on a Chronoaster 38mm Original which, in my opinion, won me over this model.


I noticed the hand/dial mismatch when I first saw the watch in person as well. Don't love that.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it's part of the faithfulness to the reissue, the slight difference also being evident on the Rainbow series when they were new, and I bet the same is true of the Cairelli. Controversial to say I know, yet in my view the best watch in the current Zenith line up.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

-endo- said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has seen the new NATO/Canvas strap version which has a different reference from last year's CP-2
> 03.2240.4069/21.C803
> 
> Couldn't find much info on it, i'm guessing its just an alternate version (but part of the 1000 peice run) and not a seperate version as the main reference is the same (otherwise they'd end up with duplicate numbered watches), and not a sign of watering down variants being churned out over the next couple of years.


Looks like they did an additional run with some movement materials differences for Purists Pro - as per Zenith's Blog:

Is it just me, or is the following reference....

"On the back of the watch, a dedicated engraving on the bezel reads _'PuristSPro - 1 of 50'_, referring to the strict limitation, as well as the words _'Passion, Opinion, Information'_ on the rotor, the core values uniting PuristS worldwide."

....Just a a bit naff? Does absolutely everything have to have core values, and do those core values have to be etched in stone (or in this case, steel) just in case the stupid consumer doesn't 'get it'? Urgh.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

nickma said:


> Looks like they did an additional run with some movement materials differences for Purists Pro - as per Zenith's Blog:
> 
> Is it just me, or is the following reference....
> 
> ...


;-)

They also did 'Cronometro' instead of 'Automatic' on the dial. I guess they also went for '1 of 50' on every watch to avoid the hassle of buyers choosing specific numbers.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

That is a nice touch - and they all are well well within COSC tolerances whether officially tested or not - my 'automatic' keeps to within +45 secs per month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinNYC77 (Jul 30, 2016)

THAT is a beautiful watch.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't know how hard these are to find currently but I was in two US Zenith ADs last week and each of them had one in stock. Happy to share the store information via PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## wills0_9 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also available in London. Not sure how many are made of these 'ltd editions'?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

wills0_9 said:


> Not sure how many are made of these 'ltd editions'?!


It's limited to 1000 pieces.


----------

